# Lewisham A&E under threat + campaign



## ska invita (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredibly Lewishams A&E is being threatened with closure. Its a very busy A&E department and of course really needs protecting.



> 'A London hospital trust which ran up debts of £150m should be divided up, a report will say next week. Spiralling debts led to South London Healthcare Trust becoming the first NHS trust to be put into administration. A government-appointed administrator will say on Monday its three hospitals should be hived off to nearby trusts...Lewisham Hospital's A&E unit has been earmarked for closure in the report, six months after it reopened as part of a £12m refit...
> 
> The Princess Royal is likely to be taken over by King's Health Partners in south London, Queen Mary's would be taken over by a mix of Dartford and Gravesham and Oxleas NHS trusts and the Queen Elizabeth is expected to join up with Lewisham Hospital'.
> 
> ...


copied from Transpontines blog


Good comment on there:
Lets be clear Lewisham is being picked on not only because of failed PFI but because a working class area.

The Tories want to save cuts at Bromley 

Just like Fire Station closures in London

all but few in Labour areas

Epsom hospital and St Helier possible merger/closures.cuts put on hold today !!!!!

why because impact on Tory voter

This is Class War and we need to fight back


----------



## Balham (Oct 27, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Epsom hospital and St Helier possible merger/closures.cuts put on hold today !!!!!
> 
> why because impact on Tory voter


Bit unfair, the local MPs in the borough (Sutton) are Liberal Democrat, for Epsom I do not know but there has been quite a campaign I gather by Tom Brake and Paul Burstow . . . . . . and local people.
The plan one reads most often about involve the closure of Casualty and Maternity at St Helier.
So, it is up to the people in and around Lewisham to get a good solid campaign going to show how important it is to prevent Casualty being closed and the hospital being divided.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2012)

I hear there are 4 closing in NW London http://saveourhospitals.net/ Hammersmith, Charing Cross, Central Middlesex and Ealing


----------



## the button (Oct 29, 2012)

Another report from Londonist about the Lewisham closure:

http://londonist.com/2012/10/lewisham-ae-recommended-for-closure.php


----------



## wiskey (Oct 29, 2012)

The people who make these decisions obv haven't seen the ambulances queuing outside trying to take patients into an already hectic dept. The closure of the casualty at Queen Marys has already had a detrimental effect on patient care in emergency situations across SE London ime.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2012)

> I am very concerned, saddened and worried about this as I know that the hospital/community I work for and the patients and other people that I meet, get to know and help, throughout my shifts at Lewisham Hospital (and others I will not if it happens) WILL suffer if these closures and cuts go ahead. This includes family/friends of patients PLUS other staff members/colleagues, in many departments.
> I joined the NHS as a HCA (Health Care Assistant) to (hopefully) make a difference (as did/do, many others)
> I love my "job" and really care about the people who come through my ward/hospital.
> 
> ...


from somewhere else


----------



## the button (Nov 1, 2012)

Copy & paste of email from Lewisham Community Action, with details of protests, etc:



> Please see the info below with important dates to campaign against the
> closure of Lewisham A&E.
> 
> Lewisham A&E is being threatened with closure. This was officially
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2012)

> Tweets from the Public meeting on the future of Lewisham hospital, 8 November 2012. These are my tweets, plus some retweets and responses.
> http://storify.com/clogsilk/save-lewisham-a-and-e-public-meeting


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2012)

gratuitous thread bump to point out the protest is next Saturday.

Mum-Tat (who is not noted for political activism) is thinking of going, so I might join her


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm away at a work thing I can't get out of next Saturday. I'd love to have gone. 

Have signed the petition, though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2012)

It's worth trying to respond to the online consultation thingy too - but read the page on the 'Save Lewisham Hospital' website first, some of the questions are very leading, and if you say "yes" you agree with efficiency, it will be taken as meaning you agree with cuts / closures.

Also, individual letters to the Secretary of State may carry more weight than clicks on an online petition thingy.


----------



## the button (Nov 19, 2012)

Matthew Kershaw, the special administrator and decision-maker on the fate of Lewisham A&E isn't exactly neutral in all this.(Surely not ).

Here is a shit-load of his emails to & from outsourcers with an interest in carving up the NHS. Seem quite cosy, don't they?

http://www.hsj.co.uk/Journals/2011/09/05/w/h/v/DH_Kershaw-Mckinsey-correspondence.pdf

If you look through them, you'll see a copy of a presentation he went to from McKinsey & Company, where they give their "vision" of the NHS in London. Amazingly, it looks not unlike what Kershaw clearly wants to do with Lewisham & beyond.

Also, he's got 'previous' as the director of a private healthcare provider:

http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/912948797


----------



## oryx (Nov 19, 2012)

the button said:


> Also, he's got 'previous' as the director of a private healthcare provider:
> 
> http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/912948797


 


Going to respond to the consultation when I get time (it closes 13/12). Thanks for the link Puddy_Tat.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 19, 2012)

the button said:


> Matthew Kershaw, the special administrator and decision-maker on the fate of Lewisham A&E isn't exactly neutral in all this.(Surely not ).
> 
> Here is a shit-load of his emails to & from outsourcers with an interest in carving up the NHS. Seem quite cosy, don't they?
> 
> ...


Cant read the pdf but im sure you're right. How is this guy the decision maker? Whats the chain of command here?


Puddy_Tat said:


> gratuitous thread bump to point out the protest is next Saturday.
> 
> Mum-Tat (who is not noted for political activism) is thinking of going, so I might join her


 
i will be going...hoping for the rain to hold off....


----------



## the button (Nov 20, 2012)

ska invita said:


> How is this guy the decision maker? Whats the chain of command here?


He was appointed by then-Health Secretary Andrew Lansley as special administrator of South London Healthcare NHS Trust. Part of his remit is making the kind of recommendations that the Health Secretary wants to hear for "restructuring" the NHS in South London. I think it's pretty clear that the default position is that the Health Secretary will go with the recommendations of their own special administrator.

No doubt Kershaw is looking forward to putting into practice the McKinsey seminar on "Simulating the new world of health & social care in London" that he attended in March 2011.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 20, 2012)

I intend to go to the protest.  I went to the public meeting(s) and it was absolutely heaving,with 3 overspill locations.

Reminds me I need to deliver these leaflets down our street...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 24, 2012)

15,000 on the demo today apparently - amazing turn out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 15,000 on the demo today apparently - amazing turn out.





> *Michael Harris* ‏@*mjrharris*
> Estimate of numbers on #*SaveLewishamAE* march up from 10,000 to 15,000. Incredible! That's the whole population of Lewisham Central


----------



## love detective (Nov 24, 2012)

Pity about the rain today, would have been even more if weather hadn't been so bad

That Mike Harris is the labour councillor of 'democratic socialist cuts' fame

It's sickening how the local labour estsablishment (mayor, mp's, councilors) are trying to make political capital out of this when they've spent the last 2 years administering sweeping cuts across the borough and rubbishing anti-cuts campaigns


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2012)

Dunno about 15,000, I'm not expert in these things, but don't think it was quite that many...

Although it took the best part of an hour to get everyone out of Rennell Street at the start of the march.

(No doubt the police figure will be closer to 23 and a dog though)

And by heck it was wet.

Mum-tat survived her first protest march at the age of [information redacted] and managed to get pretty much behind the TUSC banner at one point


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Mum-tat survived her first protest march at the age of *83* and managed to get pretty much behind the TUSC banner at one point


 
Good for her, especially at her age. My friend went on it as well


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good for her, especially at her age. My friend went on it as well


 
actually, don't tell her I said so, but you can add 10 to what you said...

we shared a bus to Catford afterwards with one of the 60+ protesters, accompanied by her mum (91 and using one of those zimmer frame on wheels things) who had both done the whole march



ITV news reporting "hundreds" - bollocks

BBC news says 2,000

East London Lines says 5,000 - believable.  Looking at the timeline on that, the front of the march reached the hospital before we got on to the High Street.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> actually, don't tell her I said so, but you can add 10 to what you said...
> 
> we shared a bus to Catford afterwards with one of the 60+ protesters, accompanied by her mum (91 and using one of those zimmer frame on wheels things) who had both done the whole march
> 
> ...


 
I shall correct my last post 
Hmm, hundreds vs 2000 vs 5000


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I shall correct my last post


----------



## bromley (Nov 24, 2012)

How did it go? I've seen pictures and the turnout looked very good despite the rain.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2012)

all well mannered and peaceful - quite a wide mix of people, various left parties and local trade union branches visibly present, but also a heck of a lot of "ordinary local residents" of all ages - families, senior citizens, reasonable mix of ages.  A few push-chairs / babies being carried (some with "born at Lewisham Hospital" placards attached)

According to one of the reports there was a band near the front, but we didn't hear them from where we were.  Sporadic chanting, but not a great deal near us.

march must have been a mile or so long, some narrow bits where not more than 3 or 4 abreast.

quite a lot of supportive type honking from car / bus drivers, even the ones who must have been held up for an hour or more, and passing shoppers etc.  police being friendly to people.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2012)

great to see the turnout...i whimped out with a cold and couldnt face the rain...fair weather lightweight  ...will be out next time for sure though...if there is a next time...

I was emailed this today...im a bit feverish so cant quite make sense what the plan is here:

*Fantastic news! Hundreds of people in Lewisham have signed the petition to local doctors* who’ll soon have the power to make big decisions about the local NHS - *asking them to protect local NHS services from privatisation.*

Right now, the doctors are forming a Clinical Commissioning Group for Lewisham and they’ll be under a lot of pressure from private companies to let them take over vital services.

Whether it’s treatment for diabetes, skin conditions, a broken arm or depression,* profit-hungry companies like Virgin Care and Serco are circling, ready to bid for contracts by promising to slash costs.* [1]

But lots of us don’t want that to happen. Together, we’ve built up a big petition signed by local people across Lewisham. The* vital next step is to arrange to meet face-to-face with doctors on your CCG to show them how many local people want them to protect the NHS*, instead of helping carve it up for private profit.

*Could you arrange to hand in the petition to your Lewisham CCG?**
https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/CCG-petition-hand-in*

Not only can we give the doctors a copy of the big petition, we can also hand them a precise guide explaining how they can take action to protect the NHS in Lewisham. The guide contains amendments drafted by expert lawyers that CCGs can put into their constitutions.

If Lewisham CCG agrees to put the 38 Degrees amendments into their constitution, it will be much less likely that cost-cutting, profit-hungry companies will win contracts to run services in Lewisham. In London, Hackney CCG have already agreed to use the 38 Degrees amendments - *your local NHS could be protected too! But it needs someone to step up to organise to deliver the petition* and the guide with the amendments.

38 Degrees members who’ve done it before say it doesn’t take long to set up. Once you’ve made an appointment with your CCG, just fill in the details on the website. Then the 38 Degrees office team will send out everything you need to make it happen and let local 38 Degrees members know about it too.

*Can you make it happen in Lewisham?**
https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/CCG-petition-hand-in*


Thanks for everything you do,

Marie, Ian, David and the 38 Degrees team


PS: Here’s a step-by-step guide to how you can organise a petition hand-in to your CCG:

1. Sign up to organise a hand-in by filling in the quick form at: https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/CCG-petition-hand-in
2. We'll then help you find your CCG's contact details so you can ask to have a meeting with them
3. Once you've set up a meeting, find a place nearby where 38 Degrees members can meet up half an hour or so beforehand
4. Then, input all the details of your meet-up on the 38 Degrees events page
5. We'll then let other 38 Degrees members in your area know it's happening so they can sign up to come along too, and send you a petition hand-in pack before the event.
6. Along with a copy of the petition, we'll give you booklets to give the CCG, with the critical amendments that we want them to adopt to protect local NHS services. There's more detail about the amendments and the campaign on the 38 Degrees website.
7. Let us know how you got on by emailing: ccgsupport@38degrees.org.uk

NOTES:
[1] “...plans for a radical restructuring of the health service in England, which will give GPs control of much of the NHS's £106bn annual budget, cut the number of health bodies, and introduce more competition into services” Guardian NHS Reform Health bill passes vote http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/mar/20/nhs-reform-health-bill-passes-vote
BBC: NHS - The shape of things to come http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-17457102
[2] 38 Degrees blog “Save Your Local NHS - it’s working” http://blog.38degrees.org.uk/2012/11/06/save-your-local-nhs-its-working/


----------



## YouSir (Nov 24, 2012)

Even given the usual chasm between official/press and organiser estimates the shift from 15,000 to 'a few hundred' between the two seems a bit ridiculous. Even given exaggerations and miscalculations it must still have been an impressive turnout though, shame I was working. 

Is there anything else planned? Or are they waiting on the next meeting ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2012)

More on crosswhatfields blog - including links to transpontine's report and ITV report and so on.



YouSir said:


> Is there anything else planned? Or are they waiting on the next meeting ?


 
next items on the agenda

Wednesday 27 November, 7 pm, public meeting at Broadway Theatre (or Lewisham Theatre for long established Lewisham residents or Lewisham Concert Hall for even longer established residents - the place next to the Town Hall at Catford) more here

Tuesday 4 December, 6 pm, Calabash Centre, George Lane - consultation meeting with the special administrator.  more here


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2012)

When button came back, he said ~10,000 which sounds about right. Good turnout and I was sorry to miss it. Got a soaked Solfed banner drying on the clothes horse now


----------



## Mr Blob (Nov 26, 2012)

I was part of march last Saturday.  Good turnout despite cold wet weather


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2012)

just remembered one other placard which amused me - along the lines of




> I suffer from T.I.T.S.
> Tory Induced Tourettes Syndrome
> The symptoms are increased bad language under a tory government


 


(oh, and to clarify my previous, the column of people was a mile or so long, not just the route taken by the march)


----------



## love detective (Nov 26, 2012)

This was the best banner for a whole host of different reasons







I took my son along who was born in lewisham hospital two weeks earlier, was only able to hang around in ladywell fields in the rain for about half an hour before he was screaming for feeding


----------



## love detective (Nov 26, 2012)

a lewisham labour councillor has written to bruce springsten to ask him for permission to use his song born in the usa with the words changed to born in the nhs - should have asked tyler first i reckon


----------



## ska invita (Dec 4, 2012)

> As part of the consultation on the proposed closure of services at Lewisham Hospital, Matthew Kershaw ('The Special Administrator' who is recommending the changes) will be speaking tomorrow night at the Calabash Day Centre in Lewisham. Opponents of the plans have called for people to 'Converge on Kershaw' to show the strength of local feeling against the cuts.
> 
> The event is on Tuesday 4th December, 7-9pm at 26 George Lane, SE13 6HH (map here), with protestors gathering from 6pm.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 4, 2012)

> Cllr Chris Best Wrote:
> The Sydenham Assembly Coordinator's Group and the Sydenham Society have arranged a Lewisham Hospital Public Consultation meeting at Sydenham School, Dartmouth Road starting at 7.30 on Thursday 6 December. Dr Jane Fryer, Chief Medical Advisor to the Trust Special Administrator, will present the draft recommendations set out in the TSA report.
> ...
> Please come along to this public consultation meeting - the TSA will be bringing along the short video and consultation packs - so please make your views known through the feedback forms as well as asking questions, giving comments and offering any alternatives.


 


> The is a planned vigil on Thursday 13th dec between 4 pm till 7 pm at lewisham hospital. Please make Chinese lanterns, bring glow sticks anything that can illuminate for visual impact. We need you all to show solidarity by coming to this vigil. There are a few other things planned. Please look at the website for further details.
> Savelewishamhospital.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2013)

Special Administrator has pretty much recommended the original plan, despite the 'consultation'

report here

There's a surprise.



ETA

incredibly shit article in the grauniad here 

and get ready for protest march No. 2 on Saturday 26 January


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 9, 2013)

BBC Question Time is being filmed at Goldsmiths college tomorrow and there's going to be a protest organised by the Save the Hospital campaign . 5.30pm outside the Richard  Hoggart Building
http://www.facebook.com/events/124525711046216/


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2013)

i can (and will) make it to that... thanks


----------



## the button (Jan 10, 2013)

Me too. 

Question Time panel is Tory maniac Nadine Dorries, LibDem no-mark Ed Davey, Labour insurance-advertising dog John Prescott, Big Issue bloke John Bird, and (IIRC) some editor from The Times.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, noise was made...200 people i reckon...i do find demos depressing though...just makes me feel powerless shouting on deaf ears...hopes are that the next demo on the 26th will be bigger than the first, but so what if it is? *sigh


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2013)

the button said:


> Me too.
> 
> Question Time panel is Tory maniac Nadine Dorries, LibDem no-mark Ed Davey, Labour insurance-advertising dog John Prescott, Big Issue bloke John Bird, and (IIRC) some editor from The Times.


did anything worth watching happen on the show?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2013)

Just posted on brockley central

Hundreds of people gathered outside the recording of BBC One's Question Time at Goldsmiths tonight in protest against the threatened closure of Lewisham Hospital's A&E department. Let's see if it's had the desired effect and influenced the debate this evening. The show starts at 10.35pm.

22:31 - BBC London has reported the protest ahead of the broadcast.

22:36 - It's started. Not sure Dorries and Prescott are who we'd have wished for to give this issue the spotlight we need, but the Goldsmiths crowd will have to cut their cloth accordingly.

22:40 - Dorries did at least acknowledge the issue on Twitter, saying that locals are worried about traffic problems. That's not the point in BC's view - it's the fact that a population of 250,000 and counting will have no A&E ward and we're being told to use a relatively poor service in Woolwich instead.

22:43 - In the comments, Sue reports that the audience were told the issue was too local to debate. So here's hoping someone managed something like "Do the panel agree with the disastrous decision to close vital services at Lewisham Hospital in light of the delightful news that Kanye West and Kim Kardashian are expecting a baby?"

22:48 - "Hospitals" just got a mention. That might be all we get...

22:50 - Prescott: "something, something, tax avoidance, something, something, Tories." Incoherent ramble nonetheless manages to draw a rousing round of applause. Unlikely to endear Jeremy Hunt to Lewisham.

22:56 - Dorries quoting accurate employment stats and being frowned at by man in audience for suggesting that the private sector is doing a good job at creating jobs.

23:02 - It's a shame QT felt the need to go back to the well about whether Dorries should have gone on IACGMOOH. No, of course not. Move on. It is not an interesting question. There are hospitals to be saved. Still, good bit of sarcasm from the guy in the crowd who expressed sympathy for her crowded summer schedule.

23:12 - Still talking about Dorries. Prescott reminds us of his flirtation with celebrity. I've said it before and I'll say it again: democracy simply doesn't work.

23:13 - "David Cameron claimed the NHS was safe in his hands. Given the cuts and closures, is this still the case?" Well done that woman. Dimbleby explains the accompanying cheers were about Lewisham A&E.

23:14 - Ed Davey - one of the best ministers around - spells out the issue nicely and says he's alarmed. Notes he fought similar issues in his constituency.

23:15 - Davey says he's opposed to it but won't pre-judge the Health Sec's decision. Fair enough.

23:17 - Woman in audience says views of local people have been ignored. "Brand new facilities will be sold off under this plan."

23:19 - to his great discredit, Dimbleby doing his best to move the debate on to the general question about the A&E. So instead of a real, issue that can be dissected to show what health care policy looks like in practice, we can have more vapid soundbites. Even Dorries is happy to move it back to Lewisham - blaming Labour PFI. Dorries says Lewisham is a good hospital.

23:21 - Dimbleby asks how it can be fair that Lewisham can be sacrificed to save worse hospitals. Dorries (attempting to have a go at Labour) says it isn't fair. Says she's opposed to it and will relay the messages of the protesters to Hunt.

23:22 - Ed Davey says local Lib Dems are campaigning against the proposal.

23:23 - Canny man in the audience presents this issue as a test of whether the NHS is safe in the hands of this government. That's got to be the approach. Make this a litmus test.

23:24 - Camilla Cavendish says she's been speaking to Lewisham doctors. Says that we risk rewarding bad management. Solvent, good care at risk. She says that Hunt should give Lewisham management wider responsibilities rather than shutting it down.

23:26 - This is great. John Bird raises the question of whether Lewisham is being hit because it's a left-leaning place. Says it may be a scurrilous accusation, but one he's happy to raise on national TV.

23.32 - The combined efforts of protesters, doctors and the audience ensured that the Lewisham Hospital issue was dealt with properly tonight. All sides came out in favour of saving the hospital and the political stakes have just been raised for Hunt.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2013)

Extarct from Transpontine

Lewisham Hospital became the dominant issue on the programme. Kate Hennessy kicked off the debate by asking 'David Cameron claimed the NHS was safe in his hands, given the cuts and closures around the country is this still the case?' For this she got a huge cheer from the audience, prompting David Dimbleby to explain for the benefit of TV viewers that Lewisham Hospital services were under threat. All the panellists mentioned Lewisham specifically, and indeed there were several mentions of the protest outside the programme.

Interestingly, even Davey (a Government minister) appeared to give his backing to the campaign against closures while Dorries said: 'I hope it is saved'. A supplementary question gave full vent to local anger, explaining how the views of clinicians, GPs and the community had been ignored. Local paediatrician Dr Ajay Sharma, from the audience, criticised the Lewisham plans and the wider changes the Government was introducing into the NHS. So Lewisham Hospital is now firmly on the national policy agenda - where it belongs - as a key test of whether the NHS is safe or not.

http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/bbc-question-time-in-new-cross.html


----------



## the button (Jan 11, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Well, noise was made...200 people i reckon...i do find demos depressing though...just makes me feel powerless shouting on deaf ears...hopes are that the next demo on the 26th will be bigger than the first, but so what if it is? *sigh


If you were wondering why the demo was moved to the back of the building, out of sight of the main road, and out of earshot of the panel & audience, and before filming had started, it was because the self-appointed 'leaders' of the campaign were worried about losing control of the protest. Happy days.


----------



## the button (Jan 11, 2013)

Decent photos from Demotix:

http://www.demotix.com/news/1717718...al-outside-bbc-tv-question-time#media-1717665

.... and a "where's Wally?"-style challenge for anyone to spot me in one of them.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2013)

the button said:


> If you were wondering why the demo was moved to the back of the building, out of sight of the main road, and out of earshot of the panel & audience, and before filming had started, it was because the self-appointed 'leaders' of the campaign were worried about losing control of the protest. Happy days.


hmmm yeah, was the megaphone man from the SWP? Though I thought the final trod to the back fence was already after filming had begun (8pm I was told? I didnt get down till after work or so 7.30).


----------



## the button (Jan 11, 2013)

ska invita said:


> hmmm yeah, was the megaphone man from the SWP? Though I thought the final trod to the back fence was already after filming had begun (8pm I was told? I didnt get down till after work or so 7.30).


I was in the pub by 7.45, and was told that filming hadn't started yet. Hard to know, though.

I'm not sure if H (megaphone man) is in the SWP or not, tbh. I suspect not, as I've seen him about lots, but never seen him selling the paper. He's certainly involved in Lewisham People Before Profit (he was one of the people most vocal in covering for Ray Woolford [one of PBP's leading lights] when he fired the workers from one of his businesses for union organising). IIRC, he's the "secretary" of the campaign; the chair is SWP.


----------



## oryx (Jan 11, 2013)

"David Cameron claimed the NHS was safe in his hands. Given the cuts and closures, is this still the case?"

Have emailed Jeremy Hunt (boy did I need to spell check that email before pressing 'send' ) on the same lines.

Definitely want to attend the demo on 26 Jan.


----------



## the button (Jan 14, 2013)

Meanwhile, it emerges that closing down the A&E will only cost £195 million 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jan/13/lewisham-hospital-fury-bill-closure


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2013)

Insanity. As it says in the comments "Lewisham Hospital, in a London borough that has 3 Labour MPs, is to suffer cuts because the Princess Royal Hospital in the London Borough of Bromley (3 Tory MPs) has an incompetent PFI trust" <this must be a factor.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2013)

feels like theres more momentum getting behind the campaign...38 degrees have jumped on it, https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/page/speakout/nhs-save-lewisham-hospital-speakout severl bloggers, seen coverage from several bloggers and i think solfed have written a piece arguing for direct action http://www.solfed.org.uk/?q=south-london/want-to-save-lewisham-hospital-take-direct-action though the solfed site is now mysteriously down


----------



## the button (Jan 22, 2013)

Now mysteriously back up again, so the link works. 

Don't all click at once.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2013)

so looks like they (SOFLED) are calling for direct action after the announcement is made. Not sure about this - i think its better before the announcement myself. Once the announcement is made changing it in response to direct action would seem like "giving in to terrorism" etc. A bit of NVDA in the week preceding wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## the button (Jan 23, 2013)

There's already stuff going on before the announcement:

http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/lewisham-hospital-protest-at-department.html

.... and I'm sure that if SolFed had called the thing outside the Department of Health, there would just have been fewer people & more cops.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2013)

the button said:


> There's already stuff going on before the announcement:
> 
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/lewisham-hospital-protest-at-department.html
> 
> .... and I'm sure that if SolFed had called the thing outside the Department of Health, there would just have been fewer people & more cops.


 
just seen this, you got here first.

Mums and buggies protest at DoH Tuesday






and good on Millwall (as a Charlton fan it's not often I say that)






(from above mentioned Transpontine piece)


----------



## the button (Jan 23, 2013)

I see that one of the Millwall players is masked up. That's the spirit.


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2013)

the button said:


> I see that one of the Millwall players is masked up. That's the spirit.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 25, 2013)

So who's going on the Demo tomorrow?


----------



## the button (Jan 25, 2013)

Me.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2013)

im in.

when is the announcement? bated breath


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

Maggot said:


> So who's going on the Demo tomorrow?


When and where? I'll be in Lee at some point tomorrow, so could potentially stop by if it suited.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> When and where? I'll be in Lee at some point tomorrow, so could potentially stop by if it suited.








noon onwards


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> noon onwards


Cheers, will hopefully make it.


----------



## YouSir (Jan 25, 2013)

Will being trying to make it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like I can make the start now (unless I'm too hung over). cesare are you going?


----------



## cesare (Jan 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Looks like I can make the start now (unless I'm too hung over). cesare are you going?


Sadly not. My feet are still too fucked to be marching/standing for long. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

cesare said:


> Sadly not. My feet are still too fucked to be marching/standing for long. I'll be there in spirit.


(((your feet)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2013)

Maggot said:


> So who's going on the Demo tomorrow?


 
barring unforseen whatnots, I will be there with Mum-Tat.  She may not be able to manage the full march and the Mountsfield Park bit (she can't walk all that far), so we'll probably do one or the other.  I'm inclined to think the march will be easier.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 25, 2013)

fair play

http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/20...matchday-forward-to-avoid-clash-with-protest/


----------



## oryx (Jan 26, 2013)

gawkrodger said:


> fair play
> 
> http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/20...matchday-forward-to-avoid-clash-with-protest/


 
And they beat Villa! It must be karma!

Definitely planning to go to last bit of march or to the rally in Mountsfield Park.


----------



## sunny jim (Jan 26, 2013)

Coming from Brighton, London Bridge is easiest to Lewisham innit?


----------



## cesare (Jan 26, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Coming from Brighton, London Bridge is easiest to Lewisham innit?


Yep. If you go to platform 1 there should be a train to Lewisham within about 10 mins, they're fairly frequent.

When you get to Lewisham station, exit and bear left towards the big roundabout (you'll be able to see it) where the assembly point is.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2013)

I am awake and breakfasted (omg - morning) and about to start getting ready to go out for this

the sun is shining in nearby SE 12


----------



## cesare (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck all


----------



## Maggot (Jan 26, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I am awake and breakfasted (omg - morning) and about to start getting ready to go out for this
> 
> the sun is shining in nearby SE 12


If you see me, come and say hello (I have forgotten what you look like )


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2013)

off now - im on a blue/aquamarine bike and in a grey fleece/grey hat if anyone wants to say hello


----------



## Maggot (Jan 26, 2013)

What an impressive turnout!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2013)

back now...i rode from the start of the march to the end at one point - if its 50,000 i wouldnt be surprised - massive turnout! too many people to fit in that park for the rally


----------



## cesare (Jan 26, 2013)

Button's back now too. Estimates are 25-30,000. Bigger than last time 

In the BBC aerial shot you can't see the beginning or end of the marchers.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2013)

cesare said:


> Button's back now too. Estimates are 25-30,000. Bigger than last time
> 
> In the BBC aerial shot you can't see the beginning or end of the marchers.


the park was already filling up and i rode back from there to lewisham centre and people were still leaving - thats a 2km long  train of people. Easily 30k, Id say a bit more


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2013)

Didn't see anyone I recognised, although I was concentrating a fair bit on making sure nobody walked into Mum-Tat.

I'd say more than double the November numbers.  Rennell Street / former Odeon site where we assembled in November was pretty much full when we got there 1140-ish so we assembled in front of the oldbill-o-drome - the pavement was pretty much full that side of the road from the roundabout to the clock tower.

we then got merged in from the side of the march, which led to the crowd being more tightly packed than was entirely comfortable, so I'd say more people per yard of road space than in November.

then there was the march that had started at Blackheath which joined in at Belmont Hill.

We got as far as the George Lane junction and Mum decided she'd had enough.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 26, 2013)

So has anyone got any pics?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> So has anyone got any pics?


 
can't get mine off the camera until I get home.

BBC have this -





http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/10183115.Save_Lewisham_Hospital_demo___live_tweets_and_updates/
News Shopper are using a picture from November (the level of sogginess and number of brollies is a bit of a clue

Transpontine will probably do a round-up in due course but hasn't yet


----------



## youngian (Jan 26, 2013)

There were marchers still entering the park nearly an hour after the first people arrived.

Odd to hear a very moving speech from LBC rentahack Nick Ferrari speaking out against this fiasco.

This government is in big trouble when you have a bloke like him on a trade union sponsored platform telling you how crap you are .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2013)

mentioned (and brief clips) on the national BBC 1 news a moment ago


----------



## oryx (Jan 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> So has anyone got any pics?


 
Will try and post up a pic of the Jeremy Hunt Coconut* Shy  at the Mountsfield Park rally later this weekend. It was, ahem, busy.

I got talking to a steward who said a similar thing had been threatened at the Whittington Hospital which had been saved.....she was very hopeful. 

*Hoconut  Shy would have been good but too many little kids there.....very good to see five year olds queuing up to hurl balls at his pic.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2013)

quite a few people posting pictures to twitter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2013)

transpontine has updated - plenty of pictures

photos and videos on alternative se4


----------



## shaman75 (Jan 27, 2013)

What a fantastic turnout!















http://entoptika.co.uk/savelewishamae/


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2013)

so, announcements on the 1st Feb is that right? Whats happening next?


----------



## shaman75 (Jan 27, 2013)

I saw some leaflets asking people to gather outside the hospital at 6pm on the day of the announcement


----------



## audiotech (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 28, 2013)

Liked this one:


----------



## miktheword (Jan 28, 2013)

gawkrodger said:


> fair play
> 
> http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/20...matchday-forward-to-avoid-clash-with-protest/


 


yep, fairplay for the statements and publicity, but it was the OB who forced the change of date, saying they couldn't cope with the match and march on the same date.


----------



## past caring (Jan 28, 2013)

Regardless, the club had already decided to back the campaign.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe of interest to those involved in the campaign seeing the day draws closer (hurdles and so on):

The South London Women’s Hospital Occupation 1984-85


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Liked this one:


 
I can spot a few spelling mistakes in this picture.


----------



## sunny jim (Jan 30, 2013)

The health secretary is going to make a statement about Lewisham hospital in Parliament at 11.30 tomorrow. Just been on twitter.


----------



## devit (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.parliamentlive.tv/Main/Player.aspx?meetingId=12334

currently speaking. C*nt. Agreed to 5 out of 6. Talking about Lewisham A&E now. Basically stitching Lewisham up - wanker.


----------



## devit (Jan 31, 2013)

accepted all recommendations but "retain" a *smaller* A&E..?


----------



## Dan U (Jan 31, 2013)

devit said:


> accepted all recommendations but "retain" a *smaller* A&E..?


 
i assume that means a walk in type service as it talks about more serious cases going off to other hospitals.

which is a total fucking fudge. its the serious cases that need the immediate care.

eta - according to the grun feed, 3/4's of people could attend this service, the remaining to go elsewhere. i.e those in need of critical care etc.


----------



## the button (Jan 31, 2013)

http://mediacentre.dh.gov.uk/2013/0...-nhs-trust-to-be-dissolved-by-1-october-2013/

Official statement ^


----------



## cesare (Jan 31, 2013)

Dan U said:


> i assume that means a walk in type service as it talks about more serious cases going off to other hospitals.
> 
> which is a total fucking fudge. its the serious cases that need the immediate care.


Yeah, the blue light services going to Kings etc


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2013)

was there any mention of the maternity unit at Lewisham? From what I can see it sounds like that is going


----------



## love detective (Jan 31, 2013)

yep, one of the best maternity units in London and it's going to be closed - pre-natal wards, post natal wards, labour ward all to go

the only things that will be left is the 5 travel lodge type rooms in the basement which is the current 'natural birth centre' that no one will use because they won't have the option to transfer upstairs to the labour ward in the event of complications or if they need an epidural or assisted delivery or medical intervention - so 4,000 extra births a year will have to be handled by neighbouring hospitals, while all the infrastructure to handle those births at lewisham is wasted, and the midwifes who work there either lose their jobs are forced to relocate


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2013)

...so the fight goes on


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2013)

its a shame all the posters etc focussed on A&E over the maternity wards


----------



## love detective (Jan 31, 2013)

yep, so nominally A&E remains (to be killed by a thousand cuts over a longer period instead of one big one) and the slashing of maternity services goes ahead under the radar so to speak


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2013)

So i guess there is a call out for people to meet at the Hospital at 6pm today. I can't make it because of work


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2013)

ska invita said:


> So i guess there is a call out for people to meet at the Hospital at 6pm today. I can't make it because of work


 
Yup. I've just seen this in my inbox.

Hi Everyone,

Jeremy Hunt has announced a huge cut to Lewisham hosptial's A&E and maternity ward.

*An emergency rally has been called for 6pm outside Lewisham hospital. Please attend if you can.*

Lambeth SOS


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)

And they're selling off the buildings/property where they can too:



> All vacant or poorly utilised premises will be vacated, and sold where possible.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)

hayrr tweeted this pic earlier:






someone else said there was 100-200 people there...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)

@nobrightside tweeted this pic


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2013)

TRANSPONTINE BLOG

Hundreds of people gathered outside Lewisham Hospital last night in the aftermath of health secretary Jeremy Hunt's announcement in Parliament on the future of emergency and maternity services. Hunt had been forced to acknowledge the strength of the opposition to cuts and modify the recommendations put to him by the Trust Special Administrator he appointed to review South London health services. He stated that the Accident and Emergency department would now be downgraded rather than closed, retaining the ability to admit some patients who need to be taken into hospital. But in real terms this still means that there will be no full A&E at Lewisham with potentially devastating implications for the wider hospital.

According to BBC Health Correspondent Nick Triggle: 'The official line is that the plan to change it to an urgent care centre has been stopped by ministers who have listened to concerns. But make no mistake the A&E - currently classed as a major type one unit - is still being downgraded. The plan may only mean a quarter of the patients using the unit are affected as the rest will still be able to get the treatment they need from the service that emerges from the reorganisation'.

'But the absence of those quarter, who will end up being treated at nearby hospitals, will have a profound impact. They will be the sickest, most life-threatening cases who are ferried to hospital in ambulances. Without them Lewisham will not need its critical care unit and perhaps a host of other associated services. Hospitals are complex organisations. Removing one thing has a ripple effect across the rest of the hospital. The plan means Lewisham starts to move away from what many would associate a hospital to be'.

'Instead, it will focus much more on planned care, such as knee and hip replacements, and non-emergency cases. Only those who are at no immediate risk will be taken to Lewisham, this could include the elderly person who has had a fall and needs a little supervision to someone who has twisted their ankle'.

Hunt also decided to go ahead with the 'downgrading' of maternity services at Lewisham which again amounts to a virtual closure. There would only be a midwife-led unit on site rather with no consultant obstetricians. Midwives do a great job and many women choose to give birth in these midwife-led units as a kind of half way house between home birth and hospital birth. But they usually do so because they have decided they want to be close to emergency clinical back up if there are complications. That wouldn't exists in future at Lewisham.

In real terms both the degraded 'A&E' and remaining maternity services would eventually wither on the vine and could then be fully closed on the basis that people weren't choosing to use them anymore. Lewisham Hospital would just be a place where people go for minor operations and no doubt it wouldn't be long before somebody said it was too expensive to keep a whole site just for that, why not just close it down and sell off the land?



Outside the hosptial last night, campaigners were clear that the fight to save Lewisham Hospital will continue. This is a financially driven cut, not a clinically-led attempt to save patient lives, and Hunt's decision is a political one. Lots of debate is now going on about what to do next, with speakers last night putting forward a range of ideas from legal challenges and political lobbying to direct action (e.g. occupations and work-ins to prevent closures). The actual closure of services could take two to three years, clearly the Government hopes that opposition will fade over that time. But possibly the strongest ever local movement against NHS cuts isn't going to melt away.

*Check Save Lewisham Hospital for campaign updates. Forthcoming events include:*

*Friday 15 February, 1 pm - Lunctime rally for hospital workers and community campaingers to discuss the next steps, at the war memorial opposite the hospital.*

*Saturday 16 February - 'Born in Lewisham event' for people born in, or who gave birth, in Lewisham Hospital. Further details to be confirmed.*

*Every Tuesday, 7 pm - Save Lewisham Hospital weekly campaign meetings at the Waldron Health Centre in New Cross.*


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2013)

16th Feb is a big Save the NHS day i think....not got more details but heard mention


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2013)

Hunt is a lying Cunt shocker!

Health Secretary Jeremy Hunt pressed ahead with plans to downgrade Lewisham Hospital despite the “critical” concerns of the NHS’s medical director, it can be revealed.

Professor Sir Bruce Keogh warned him that cutting the accident and emergency and maternity departments could lead to major problems at neighbouring hospitals required to treat patients diverted from Lewisham.

*It comes as Mr Hunt was today under fire for claiming in Parliament that the NHS chief told him the proposals “could save up to 100 lives every year” — a claim never made in his report.* Sir Bruce, who was asked by Mr Hunt to review the proposed axing of Lewisham’s casualty and maternity wards prior to a final decision last week, backed the changes but told the Health Secretary that their timing “will be critical”.

patients are expected to divert to King’s College or to Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Woolwich. This will result in both handling more than 8,000 births a year and having to “double-staff” the units.

Campaigners and MPs had already complained that hospitals including King’s College, in Denmark Hill, had been forced to turn away expectant mothers on 37 occasions in 18 months because their maternity wards were full.

Sir Bruce said there was a need to “ensure there is no risk to patients by inadvertent underprovision at hospitals receiving displaced Lewisham activity”, particularly “acute medical emergencies”.

Sir Bruce told Mr Hunt that it was “illogical” to transfer all A&E patients elsewhere — prompting the Health Secretary to retain a downgraded casualty unit at the hospital able to deal with about 80,000 of the less serious cases Lewisham handles each year.

Sir Bruce added: “We will need reassurance that there are sufficient critical care services for the receipt of acutely ill medical and surgical patients in receiving hospitals.”

Labour MP Dame Tessa Jowell said there has been a fourfold increase in cancelled operations at King’s College since 2009/10 as a result of existing pressures.

She added: “I am alarmed by the degree of risk that Sir Bruce Keogh identifies.”

Lewisham Hospital consultant and campaigner John O’Donohue said medics were writing to Sir Bruce to ask how Mr Hunt could “make the baseless claim that 100 lives will be saved”.

“What was said in Parliament by Jeremy Hunt is based on very false evidence,” he said. “It’s going to be used time and time again to justify local hospital closures.

“What they will do is play the ‘local safety’ card, but there is no evidence for it. The whole thing is a bit like a house of cards. It’s built on no concrete evidence.”

The Department of Health did not respond to requests for a comment. 
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...s-over-cuts-at-lewisham-hospital-8479824.html


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like Lewisham Council will be going ahead with judicial review (for what that's worth - not sure I have a lot of faith in judges to rule against a tory government)

And the bit about Jeremy Cunt's proudest achievement (stopping closure of Royal Surrey A & E) seems to have disappeared off his web page.  

More (News Shopper)


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2013)

i wonder if a judicial review might at least slow it down considerably till a new health minister comes in...not that i have any faith in labour reversing this decision should they get a chance


----------



## clicker (Feb 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed though.


----------



## the button (Feb 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i wonder if a judicial review might at least slow it down considerably till a new health minister comes in...*not that i have any faith in labour reversing this decision should they get a chance*


Especially when the suggestion made at one of the campaign planning meetings that all MPs supporting the campaign should declare that they would reverse the decision if their party was in power was ruled out as being "too divisive."


----------



## clicker (Feb 5, 2013)

the button said:


> Especially when the suggestion made at one of the campaign planning meetings that all MPs supporting the campaign should declare that they would reverse the decision if their party was in power was ruled out as being "too divisive."


 Ah not so good then


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2013)

the button said:


> Especially when the suggestion made at one of the campaign planning meetings that all MPs supporting the campaign should declare that they would reverse the decision if their party was in power was ruled out as being "too divisive."


can you give some insight as to how this decision was arrived at? I havent been to any of these planning meetings


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2013)

I think asking a future government to commit to reverse the decision (if that's what was meant) isn't practical - it's going to be bloody difficult to reinstate services once the tories have cut them and sold the site off to one of their chums...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think asking a future government to commit to reverse the decision (if that's what was meant) isn't practical - it's going to be bloody difficult to reinstate services once the tories have cut them and sold the site off to one of their chums...


what i'm saying is that with judicial review the process can be slowed right down , and i don't think even at full speed ahead it would happen for...two years time?
In theory need to make it to May 2015 without it having happened for most likely a change to a labour government


----------



## the button (Feb 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> can you give some insight as to how this decision was arrived at? I havent been to any of these planning meetings


50-80 people turn up. "Top table" talk for about an hour. Meeting is "opened up to the floor." Suggestion is made and discussed. "Top table speaker" storms out. Suggestion is ruled out by other "top table speaker" as being too divisive. The person making the suggestion is chastised for upsetting the top table speaker who stormed out. Meeting ends. 

Obviously those aren't full minutes, but you get the idea.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2013)

who are these people? who 'controls' this side of the campaign?


----------



## the button (Feb 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> who are these people? who 'controls' this side of the campaign?


Dr Louise Irvine is the "chair" of the campaign:
http://www.gponline.com/News/articl...-why-doctors-formed-political-party-save-NHS/

Helmut the megaphone bloke from earlier up the thread is "joint secretary," although I'm not sure who he's joint secretary with. 

It's basically this lot:

http://www.lewishamkonp.org/contactus/aboutus


----------



## the button (Feb 6, 2013)

Another thing to add to the list of things that Louise Irvine thinks are "too divisive" after last night's meeting:

* asking the unions in the hospital to ballot for industrial action of their choosing.

Interestingly, this proposal was defeated quite narrowly, even though the "leadership" spoke against it from the chair and called more speakers against than for.


----------



## cesare (Feb 6, 2013)

the button said:


> Another thing to add to the list of things that Louise Irvine thinks are "too divisive" after last night's meeting:
> 
> * asking the unions in the hospital to ballot for industrial action of their choosing.
> 
> Interestingly, this proposal was defeated quite narrowly, even though the "leadership" spoke against it from the chair and called more speakers against than for.



Has Louise Irvine given any indication of what she wouldn't consider "divisive"? I'm thinking perhaps expressing mild annoyance by way of a strongly worded letter?


----------



## the button (Feb 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> mild annoyance by way of a strongly worded letter?


More divisiveness .



> Has Louise Irvine given any indication of what she wouldn't consider "divisive"?


 
Amazingly, Louise Irvine's own proposal was first on the agenda  . It would seem that raising £20k for legal costs of a judicial review and photo ops with cute kids in buggies is officially Not Divisive.


----------



## cesare (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuck's sake 

What's wrong with divisiveness anyway? It's the hospital and community v the government and its lackeys. What's wrong with that?


----------



## the button (Feb 6, 2013)

Probably the most significant thing from last night was that there were two proposals on direct action. The first one was:

_FUCK SHIT UP, YO!!!!111!!!!eleven!!!! _(I'm summarising)

... and the second was,

_Direct action is bad, mmmkay? We shouldn't upset the media or do anything illegal or harmful _

Oddly and interestingly, both proposals were defeated. So it's not like there's no mood for direct action, it's just what kind & how it's presented. Tbh, I wouldn't have supported the first proposal, because I don't think that publicly committing a mass campaign to support illegal direct action in an open meeting is the best idea anyone's ever had.


----------



## cesare (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## love detective (Feb 6, 2013)

the button said:


> Probably the most significant thing from last night was that there were two proposals on direct action. The first one was:
> 
> _FUCK SHIT UP, YO!!!!111!!!!eleven!!!! _(I'm summarising)


 
Was that the JH one?

I thought that was a fairly well considered and sensible motion (wouldn't have seemed out of place coming from solfed for example), pushing for direct action not in a substitutionist way but as a fairly integrated (or at least accepted & supported) part of a wider campaign, and also not just for the sake of it in and off itself - given the make up of things it was never going to be accepted though, no matter how much it was watered down in advance to make it more palatable to the tops


----------



## the button (Feb 7, 2013)

Aye, my summary was intended to be light-hearted. You're right, though -- the tops were never going to accept it. Although as I say, the "no direct action not ever not nohow" proposal was also defeated. I think there's a fruitful discussion to be had around a *cough* diversity of tactics, but not in that forum with that leadership. 

I reckon the big risk at the moment is that the campaign becomes a fundraiser for the judicial review.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice chance to throw rotten fruit at Boris as he fancies his chances in Catford, 7th March:
http://www.london.gov.uk/events/people’s-question-time-lewisham


----------



## smokedout (Feb 7, 2013)

love detective said:


> Was that the JH one?
> 
> I thought that was a fairly well considered and sensible motion (wouldn't have seemed out of place coming from solfed for example), pushing for direct action not in a substitutionist way but as a fairly integrated (or at least accepted & supported) part of a wider campaign, and also not just for the sake of it in and off itself - given the make up of things it was never going to be accepted though, no matter how much it was watered down in advance to make it more palatable to the tops


 
see I decided not to come to the meeting cos i knew that would happen and id probably have behaved badly.  the legal route is obviously worth pursuing, but without an escalation of tactics we will lose, end of, everyone must know that - I dont get the feeling the campaign in anyway represents the people who were on the march or who live round here - it was noticeable that at the kershaw demo, he was really fucking mobbed, both in and on the way out when a large police contingent had turned up to escort him, people still chased him down the road shouting scum and when the coppers got a bit physical (and only a bit) a significant number turned on the police - it was obvious the people from the campaign were uncomfortable with this

i think this needs to be resolved as a matter of urgency, mostly cos im a bit pissed, but if people want to organise outside of the campaign, as respectfully as possible, then we should start doing so imo


----------



## smokedout (Feb 8, 2013)

and whilst im on one - these meetings are invisible in catford, or anywhere else in the borough.  the first public meetings was so busy people couldnt even get into the overflow venue, now they are only available to those in the know - on the website under how to get involved it says



> There are *LOTS* of ways you can join the Save Lewisham Hospital campaign! From *buying our single to raise money for our campaign, sending us your stories – and most of all by watching this space – after Hunt’s decision the campaign continues!*


 
'our' single being very fucking telling

and then if thats not enough



> We are a community campaign to save our hospital and we always want more people to get involved.  We especially need people to help distribute leaflets


 

so thats it, send us money or hand out leaflets, no way in for local people to be involved in the decision making, just let the professional politicos and labour party stooges run this campaign and be good little plebs whilst we fuck it up and your hospital closes

fuck that


----------



## smokedout (Feb 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Nice chance to throw rotten fruit at Boris as he fancies his chances in Catford, 7th March:
> http://www.london.gov.uk/events/people’s-question-time-lewisham


 
this could be a turning point if it can avoid being a stage managed penned in protest


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

I was at Kings College Hospital yesterday and the staff are really worried. They simply do not have the resources or the space to cope with the upcoming closure of Lewisham


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I was at Kings College Hospital yesterday and the staff are really worried. They simply do not have the resources or the space to cope with the upcoming closure of Lewisham


what would be great if people from camberwell + woolwich and bromley all got involved in the campaign - from a point of pure self interest they will all be as affected as anyone in lewisham


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what would be great if people from camberwell + woolwich and bromley all got involved in the campaign - from a point of pure self interest they will all be as affected as anyone in lewisham


 
Yeah, Kings College Hospital is great and offer as good a service as the NHS can offer giving their restrictions. They are clearly already full though so trying to fit more in there is going to break them  it is so fucking sad and wrong.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, Kings College Hospital is great and offer as good a service as the NHS can offer giving their restrictions. They are clearly already full though so trying to fit more in there is going to break them  it is so fucking sad and wrong.



Yeah that is a v valid point, what extra resources are going to other hospitals in the area. Or not. 

Epsom and St Helier maternity and A and E are under threat, no word on what resources would transfer to St Georges, Mayday, East Surrey or Guildford etc. 

Sickeningly the local Tory MPs are up in arms about the closures, in public at least. Zero shame


----------



## Maggot (Feb 17, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what would be great if people from camberwell + woolwich and bromley all got involved in the campaign - from a point of pure self interest they will all be as affected as anyone in lewisham


I think a lot of them are already. I'm from Bromley and went on the demo. The train I caught to the demo had large numbers of people  on it heading the same way.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 17, 2013)

I went to a rally about the closing/crippling of Charing Cross and Hammersmith hospitals (a&e, icu and other things - there will be no a&e anywhere in the borough) and there were folk from the Lewisham campaign there.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

I am lucky that I can walk or get a £6ish taxi to Kings. Older or disabled people who used Lewisham are gonna be screwed. There will be a lot more ambulances called out


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2013)

Transpontine round up: Lewisham Hospital Next Steps
Links includes links to things mentioned in article
http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/lewisham-hospital-next-steps.html

After the determination of the mass demonstrations against the threat to services at Lewisham Hospital, and the bitterness following the Government's decision to proceed with the plans, campaigners face a long fight between now and the planned implementation of closures a couple of years down the line. 
But the movement definitely isn't going away. While the Council prepares a legal challenge, meetings and protests continue. On Valentines Day there was a protest outside the Department of Health, with 150 people with heart-shaped balloons (similar balloons were also tied to the railings outside the hospital).





Born in Lewisham, 16th March

The Save Lewisham Hospital campaign is holding a 'Born in Lewisham' event on the afternoon of Saturday 16th March (time TBC). They say: 'If you, your children, your sister of brother, your partner or anyone you know was born in Lewisham Hospital – OR if you're just passionate about saving our hospital – come along and join hands around the hospital! Other activities will be available for families and everyone!' (facebook event)

Direct Action Discussion s

As discussions continue about the best way forward, South London Solidarity Federation have arranged 'a screening of "Running Out of Patience" - a documentary on the 1986 Victoria Nurses' Strike [in Australia], part of a series of research and events looking at struggles for healthcare throughout history and asking what we can learn from them. The film will be followed by a discussion session aiming to asses how we can put these ideas of direct action into practice to save Lewisham A&E and end this disgraceful attack on the NHS'. They say: 'As government pushes through the cut to Lewisham hospital, we need to meet them with a campaign of effective collective resistanc. The campaign to save the hospital has done a fantastic job at showing the government how unpopular Kershaw's plans are, but the whole campaign depends upon the government being reasonable and listening to people's concerns. How likely is that? Hunt has proved that he will not listen to reasoned argument, his department have made a mockery of their own 'consultation' process. The only thing left to do is take action - to prove that cuts at the hospital are simply not an option we will accept. How can we make this happen?'.

The meeting will take place on Monday 4th March at UTROPHIA in Deptford High Street (across the road from the train station), 7 to 10 pm. Facebook event details

Also arguing for collective action, particularly by hospital workers, is the socialist group Alliance for Workers Liberty. Their regular Lewisham Hospital Worker bulletins are worth reading because they are not just a collection of the usual predictable leftist slogans. They include some detailed thoughtful pieces written by, among others, a nurse at Lewisham Hospital, which highlight the difficult position facing staff. For instance the latest issue discusses the conflict between implementing cuts and health professionals' duty of care to patients: 

'within the next few months frontline staff are likely to receive orders to start implementing the cuts. Those orders will be in conflict with our duty of care tp patients. When this happens we will be put in a difficult situati We can either follow management orders and risk losing our PIN, or make a judgement based on the best interests of our patients, defy management and risk disciplinary action. Each of us will have to make a decision. But saying“my manager told me to do it” is no justification in the eyes of the NMC or GMC.... There is no clinical justification for their closure programme; as trusted health professionals we should take no part in it. When you get home tonight we suggest you brush off your old copy of the NMC Code of Conduct or Good Medical Practice and let’s get a conversation going about how we, the staff at Lewisham Hospital, can collectively commit to the highest possible professional standards - regardless of what plans they are cooking up for us in the corridors of power'.

Lewisham Hospital is Still Open!

In the mean time, everyone needs to spread the word that Lewisham Hospital remains fully open! It seems some people locally might have misunderstood that services were already being closed down. They are not.


----------



## smokedout (Mar 6, 2013)

Boris in Catford tomorrow, could be lively if enough people turn out, its busy round there at the best of times: http://www.savelewishamhospital.com/boris-in-catford-7-march/

6pm Broadway Theatre 7 March


----------



## andy84 (Mar 9, 2013)

There's a fundraising gig being organised at Goldsmiths on the 21st with some great acts on show.. main event here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...gig-trip-hop-hip-hop-spoken-word-more.307362/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2013)

Lewisham pensioners' demonstration today

(Mum-Tat seems to have kept out of the photographs)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2013)

a public information film...


----------



## nagapie (Apr 10, 2013)

The Lewisham campaign makes me really depressed. A well-organised and vociferous fight with all the facts in the world supporting the need to save it and yet it's winning nothing


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2013)

HUNDREDS of patients arriving at Queen Elizabeth Hospital (QEH) are waiting more than 12 hours in A&E every month. 

A News Shopper Freedom Of Information request shows waiting times at the Woolwich hospital are already rocketing, and this is before an extra 30,000 patients from Lewisham’s A&E are sent to QEH and nearby hospitals. 

Jos Bell, who has been campaigning to stop Lewisham's A&E from being downgraded, says the hospital’s facilities are “full to popping”. 

She said: “The whole of healthcare in south-east London will go boom. It’s very scary. 

“Ambulances are kept queuing outside hospitals because the A&Es are full to popping. 

“Hospital staff at Woolwich are tearing their hair out at the prospect of getting even more patients, they’re stretched beyond capacity.” 

Figures released exclusively to News Shopper show waiting times have been rising since last summer, with a peak of 342 patients waiting more than 12 hours in January.

MORE http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...ng_times_worry_Lewisham_Hospital_campaigners/


----------



## Maggot (May 16, 2013)

There's a London-wide demonstration to save the NHS on Saturday.  Meet at Lewisham Station at 11.30 or by Jubilee Gardens/London Eye at 12.00.

http://www.savelewishamhospital.com/all-london-nhs-demonstration-18-may/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2013)

Socialist Health Association are planning a "hunt for hunt" in jeremy *unt's constituency (Farnham, Surrey) on 15 June.  Coaches being arranged from London.  More here

I'm normally against hunting with dogs, but....


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2013)

i know an NHS nurse and campaigner who has reservations about this event. enjoyable a stunt though it is, she makes the good point that this does nothing to engage with people in Surrey (mainly tory voters), but rather paints the NHS-campaigners as a bunch of scallywags. The vast majority of people in Surrey can easily be brought onside in such campaigns and this event might well alienate many. i think she has a point


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2013)

How can they easily be brought onside?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> How can they easily be brought onside?


its easy because no one anywhere wants hospital cut backs... it was a few weeks back when i talked with her, but IIRC she was saying that there are cuts going in that area too and that all it takes is people being presented with the facts in a more formal way and they naturally react to want to protect their local services. Surrey being what it is it might well be a better strategy to engage with people on their own more conservative (small c) level. I cant fight her position too strongly here as i'm not her (and my sieve brain is sketchy of remembering all she said), but she made a convincing argument at the time.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 14, 2013)

Got an email today that they've raised the money for legal representation to challenge Jeremy Cunt. So there's still some hope I guess.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 17, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i know an NHS nurse and campaigner who has reservations about this event. enjoyable a stunt though it is, she makes the good point that this does nothing to engage with people in Surrey (mainly tory voters), but rather paints the NHS-campaigners as a bunch of scallywags. The vast majority of people in Surrey can easily be brought onside in such campaigns and this event might well alienate many. i think she has a point


 
from friend who lives in farnham, apparently much muttering about "yobs" "defacing" the town.



suggestion that local labour activists have been undertaking some tidying up today.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 17, 2013)

Should be an open goal in Surrey for campaigners. Chris Grayling and Tom Brake opposing closures at Epsom and St Helier , beyond parody really. 

Pointed this out on local facebook pages. Didn't last long on the lib dems one


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 17, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Should be an open goal in Surrey for campaigners. Chris Grayling and Tom Brake opposing closures at Epsom and St Helier , beyond parody really.
> 
> Pointed this out on local facebook pages. Didn't last long on the lib dems one


 
in theory, although Surrey is pretty damn big - county types in Farnham might have a vague idea where St Helier is, and probably only know Epsom in respect of the racecourse.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2013)

yay 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23518732


> *A High Court judge has quashed a government decision to cut services at Lewisham Hospital in south-east London.*
> 
> Mr Justice Silber ruled on two legal challenges brought by the London Borough of Lewisham and the Save Lewisham Hospital Campaign.
> 
> ...


----------



## devit (Jul 31, 2013)

AMAZING NEWS. Fuck you Hunt!

*News Shopper* ‏@NewsShopper
1m​A High Court judge has ruled in favour of campaigners battling to save Lewisham Hospital's maternity and A&E services. More to follow.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Excellent news, a rare win


----------



## cesare (Jul 31, 2013)

They've been given leave to appeal though


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow  Congratulations to that campaign. What a result!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2013)

more details now on News Shopper
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1..._Court_quashes_Secretary_of_State_s_decision/



> LEWISHAM Hospital campaigners are celebrating after the High Court quashed Jeremy Hunt’s decision to substantially cut services and close departments, saying he had been *acting outside his powers.*
> In today’s judgment (July 31) Mr Justice Silber said the *Secretary of State for Health was in breach of the National Health Service Act 2006*, when he announced to Parliament that services at Lewisham Hospital would be downgraded and closed.


 
got to love it, my bold


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2013)

Fantastic, need to see a breakdown of what this means and how they can get around it, bearing in mind past _legal_ victories.


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Fantastic, need to see a breakdown of what this means and how they can get around it, bearing in mind past _legal_ victories.


 
That will indeed be interesting - lets face it they cant just do what they would usually do and run the place down, given how much money the two PFI schemes are losing.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2013)

taxi driver vid and interview with campaigner Barbara outside hospital earlier


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2013)

although since this shower of twunts have already set a precedent (to which millipede / new labour rolled over and abstained on) for retrospective law changes when their twuntishness has been ruled illegal, i'll not be getting too hopeful yet...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2013)

Let's hope it produces a flood of similar judicial appeal requests across the UK.


----------



## shaman75 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pictures from the celebration gathering






http://entoptika.co.uk/victory-for-lewisham-hospital/


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Fantastic, need to see a breakdown of what this means and how they can get around it, bearing in mind past _legal_ victories.


whats the precedent here from the past BA? Appeal and overturn?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2013)

meantime wonderful news


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2013)

ska invita said:


> whats the precedent here from the past BA? Appeal and overturn?


 
No idea mate, totally in the dark.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No idea mate, totally in the dark.


well thats a good sign!


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> taxi driver vid and interview with campaigner Barbara outside hospital earlier




I swear I bought a Save Lewisham Hospital car sticker off Barbara at a local festival recently.........

Great news.


----------



## pocketscience (Aug 1, 2013)

Great news.
Well done 38 Degrees!
(... and thanks Lewisham A&E and all the staff on the Cedar Ward for being genuinely brilliant in looking after my Mum for the last 3 weeks!)


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 2, 2013)

http://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/accept-the-lewisham-hospital-decision

Hi All, please sign this new petition asking Hunt to respect the High Court decision.

Ta


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2013)

do you think this makes any difference whatsoever? sorry to be negative


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, the campaign has won a victory this week. How much of a victory remains to be seen, but you have to fight the bastards. I'd rather support a futile defence than just accept whatever these lunatics decide.

Forza Comrade, courage etc...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2013)

strikes me hunt could give a shit about the campaign and were it not for a judge having the authority we'd have been sunk. marches, petitions and professional opinions made no difference, a judge he cant argue against (lets hope). the petition that raised 20k for legal fees was well worth it though, and thank god the money was raised. ill sign this though anyhow


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> strikes me hunt could give a shit about the campaign and were it not for a judge having the authority we'd have been sunk. marches, petitions and professional opinions made no difference, a judge he cant argue against (lets hope). the petition that raised 20k for legal fees was well worth it though, and thank god the money was raised. ill sign this though anyhow


 
Well... Put like that, I get your point. Still better than grinding our teeth in the dark...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2013)

i was talking to someone today who had a slightly better understanding of the ruling - i cant represent the conversation properly, but supposedly the loop hole that was used to win the case was something along the lines of that Hunt as secretary of health was out of line in throwing his weight around on the decision. IIRC the 2006 health act (or somesuch) had a clause that tried to take away the power from one individual ) sec of health) to make that decision .

The fact that the campaign was made by the people + lewisham council against Hunt allowed for the win. If our collective logic is right then maybe even in a Tory seat if a hospital is under threat and the pressure to close it is coming directly from Hunt himself against the wishes of everyone else on the ground including the council the same law can be used to stop it.

This is very probably a poor reflection of whats really happening, but ive yet to read a good write up of what happened plus implications, so in the meantime it feels like some good news for all the other campaigns out there. If anyone has links to good analysis id love to read them


----------



## cesare (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's the Judgment: http://www.judiciary.gov.uk/Resources/JCO/Documents/Judgments/Lewisham-v-SSH310713.pdf


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2013)

hope that is MASSIVE!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2013)

likewise.

hope to be there with mum-tat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2013)

Friday 27 September - Victory Dance / appeal costs fund-raiser at the Rivoli Ballroom

more here


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Friday 27 September - Victory Dance / appeal costs fund-raiser at the Rivoli Ballroom
> 
> more here



i might just go to that, nice 1


----------



## love detective (Sep 14, 2013)

ddraig said:


> hope that is MASSIVE!



wasn't very well attended when I was there this afternoon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2013)

Jeremy Cunt's appeal has failed

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24729477


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2013)

#thumbs#


----------



## cesare (Oct 29, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Jeremy Cunt's appeal has failed
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24729477


Yay!

Let's hope the cunt doesn't do an IDS and change the law to suit him instead.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yay!
> 
> Let's hope the cunt doesn't do an IDS and change the law to suit him instead.



indeed.

and the spinless twats in the 'labour' party caved in on voting against setting a precedent for retrospective law changes...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2013)

so what is this that 38degrees are on about Hunt trying to change the law??? (not that i endorse them)


> Dear ******,
> 
> I’m a doctor and part of the Save The Lewisham Hospital campaign. Along with thousands of 38 Degrees members, *we stopped health minister Jeremy Hunt from closing services at Lewisham Hospital. *Thousands of us chipped in to take him to court, and we won. [1]
> 
> ...


----------



## pocketscience (Dec 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> not that i endorse them


Why not?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2013)

because they claim all sorts as their own victories


----------



## pocketscience (Dec 2, 2013)

OK - didn't realise that.
Any examples?
I've only really had any dealings with them because of their Lewisham Hospital petition which I signed up to (along with about 4 or 5 others).
Here's the "victory" mail they sent out - didn't strike me that they're claiming it to be their own victory:


> Dear Xxxx,
> 
> This is HUGE news. Today, we got the verdict in the court case against health secretary Jeremy Hunt, which 38 Degrees members helped to pay for*.*
> 
> ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yay!
> 
> Let's hope the cunt doesn't do an IDS and change the law to suit him instead.



Well, the ********* has ......................

I've just had the info below sent to me......................

///////////////////

 I’m a doctor and part of the Save The Lewisham Hospital campaign. Along with thousands of 38 Degrees members, we stopped health minister Jeremy Hunt from closing services at Lewisham Hospital. Thousands of us chipped in to take him to court, and we won. [1]

 Jeremy Hunt appealed the decision - but he lost again. So now, having been told twice that he acted illegally, he’s trying to change the law! [2] He wants to bring in a "hospital closure clause" to give him new legal powers to shut A&Es like Lewisham. If he gets this through, none of our hospitals will be safe from his meddling or closure. [3] 

The hospital closure clause will soon be voted on by MPs. We need to persuade enough of them to vote against it. A huge petition will show MPs that the public don't want them to give Jeremy Hunt new powers to shut hospitals.

I've started a petition on the 38 Degrees website. Please can you sign it today, before MPs vote?
https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/hospital-closure-clause

 It's a pretty cynical way to respond to our campaign, isn't it? After losing in court, Jeremy Hunt's trying to sneak a change into a law to allow him “to dismantle hospital services arbitrarily.” [2] Even the very best hospitals wouldn't be safe. This sinister clause is hidden within a much bigger piece of law - presumably he's hoping that it will go through unnoticed.

A big petition can help stop this happening. When the bill is next debated, we can prove that thousands of us are coming together against these plans. Every signature helps sound the alarm. Every signature is a blow to Jeremy Hunt's reputation, an extra voice against him getting new powers to shut hospitals.

 Jeremy Hunt saw the public outcry the last time the government changed the law to damage the NHS. He saw his predecessor, Andrew Lansley, lose his job. The last thing Jeremy Hunt will want to see is 38 Degrees members coming together again to stand up for NHS.

So let's get signing this petition now!
https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/hospital-closure-clause

 Thank you for your support.

 Louise Irvine,

////////////////////
(I can't do anything with the text to highlight it, sorry)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> because they claim all sorts as their own victories


they did help raise the cash in this case < more practical and quantifiable than a petition


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2013)

ok fair play


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2013)

> So now, having been told twice that he acted illegally, he’s trying to change the law!


*

C U N T*


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ok fair play


but that cash raising is a bit of a one off  and doesnt take away from the fact that its impossible to know what kind of effect they usually ever have, if any.


----------



## pocketscience (Dec 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> but that cash raising is a bit of a one off  and doesnt take away from the fact that its impossible to know what kind of effect they usually ever have, if any.


They have a very well organised communication channel. Although unmeasurable, I think its at least admirable. Keeping up the pressure on cunts like hunt needs good organisation. For that, I don't care if a bit of self back patting is included in the propaganda.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2013)

pocketscience said:


> They have a very well organised communication channel. Although unmeasurable, I think its at least admirable. Keeping up the pressure on cunts like hunt needs good organisation. For that, I don't care if a bit of self back patting is included in the propaganda.


 
agree, but the problem with Tories like Hunt is they are immune from pressure, as his actions here show. He had to answer to the judge eventually, but he doesnt give a shit what the public think, what health professionals think, and he certainly doesnt care what 38 degrees petitioners think. In this case, however hopefull a petition might jog someone in parliament from allowing this law change to go through.

i met up with a friend this weekend who is a civil servant - she's served under the last labour government and now under the coalition, she was saying that the thing about the Tories is they genuinely do not give a shit what happens to people - they routinely ignore advice from the civil service and are immune to emotion as to how their policies effect (normal) people on the ground.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2014)

BBC TV Question Time Lewisham - Save our NHS Demo Thursday 09.01.14 

Save Our NHS Protest in Lewisham Thursday 09.01.14 Outside BBC TV Question Time Lewisham!

ASSEMBLE: From 17:30, Thursday 9th January, 2014

LOCATION: This will be published via our Facebook, Twitter, email and text messaging facilities as soon as we know the location. It is LIKELY to be EITHER:

A) Outside Main Building, Goldsmith's University, Lewisham Way, SE14 6NW OR

B) Outside Catford Theatre, Catford Road, SE6 4RU (next to Lewisham Council offices)

It has been said Health Secretary Jeremy Hunt MAY be on the Question Time panel in Lewisham this Thursday. We have NOT been able to confirm this BUT whether he is there or not ConDem politicians WILL be on the panel so we must be there to make it clear we will NOT stand for the privatisation of our NHS. The company SERCO is right now trying to take a group of workers at Lewisham Hospital into the private sector - the GMB union is saying NO - come and join them alongside other NHS campaigners to make the message loud and clear - NO PRIVATISATION of our NHS!

The last 2 protests organised by KONP supporters outside BBC TV Question Time events have received national media coverage. This protest is worth it - TURN UP!

PLEASE 'like' us on Facebook, join the demo event as well. Also follow us on Twitter - details below...

SPREAD THE WORD NOW PLEASE:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SouthEastLondonKeepOurNHSPublic

Twitter: @SELondonKONP

Web: www.selondonkonp.org.uk (note this website is not yet live but will be available soon)

Get involved & see you this Thursday,

Helmut
South East London Keep Our NHS Public


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2014)

ASSEMBLE: From 17:30, Thursday 9th January, 2014

LOCATION CONFIRMED: Outside Goldsmith's University, Main Building (Richard Hoggart Building), Lewisham Way, SE14 6NW


----------



## Chris Moore (Jan 17, 2014)

You have mentioned great information, thanks for sharing it. It really helpful for the people.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2014)

New past tense book on hosptial occupations::

A New Publication from Past Tense

Occupational Hazards
Occupying Hospitals: Some inspirations and issues from our history.

past tense have recently published a dossier on some of the history of
occupying hospitals in the UK, with some longer accounts of a couple of
occupations, and shorter summaries of some twenty others.

Through the 1970s, 80s and early 1990s, more than twenty hospitals were
occupied either by NHS workers or people from local communities, usually
to prevent closures of wards or buildings. Occupational Hazards recounts
the stories of some of these actions, with first hand accounts of some,
and raises some questions about who controls the occupations and work-ins.

Can tales of these events be useful the face of current closures in the
NHS? We hope this dossier can be something of a contribution to
discussions about what control workers and 'users' can have over the NHS,
how occupations could defend services that we have now, and what
possibility there might be of extending that control. 'Occupational
Hazards' is not a finished product, more of an opening of a conversation.

Format: A4.
Cover price: £5.
84 pages
plus 40 page supplement: 'Something Should be Done'

Occupational Hazards is available by post for £5 plus £1.50 P&P

from: Past Tense
c/o 56a Info Shop
56 Crampton Street,
London
SE17 3AE

or from the publications page at our website: http://www.past-tense.org.uk


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

http://dpac.uk.net/2014/03/lewisham...-of-clause-119-to-every-community-in-england/


> Michael Mansfield QC, Baroness Mary Warnock and Blake Morrison, the Lewisham People’s Commission Panel, along with Lord Owen and expert medical specialists make the risks clear in relation to the case of Lewisham Hospital – which the government tried and failed to close in 2013, using the existing Trust Special Administrator (TSA) process. The insertion of Clause 119 – previously 118, into the Care Bill is an action which now puts all hospitals in England at grave risk under a distortion of the same process. Clause 119 is a cuckoo in the nest of the Care Bill which is deliberately loosely written to enable a TSA to be appointed to hospitals which are described as failing (by whatever criteria is selected) – then to be empowered to fast-track the closure of services at any other hospitals, however successful or however far away, but which are deemed to be linked to the hospital trust to which the TSA has been appointed. This potentially puts your own local hospital in danger, along with hundreds more.
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: http://dpac.uk.net/2014/03/lewisham...ign=Feed:+uk/BHMU+(DPAC)#sthash.hisuaYAt.dpuf


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2014)

i fear this will pass


----------



## ska invita (Sep 11, 2014)

> Lewisham Keep Our NHS Public Open Meeting
> 
> The privatisation of your NHS continues week by week. Dreadful Private Finance Initiative contracts are also taking large sums of money from our NHS pockets. Just this week BUPA won a £235 million contract in Chichester:
> http://www.chichester.co.uk/news/local/update-235m-orthopaedic-contract-awarded-to-bupa-1-6279559
> ...


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Maybe of interest to those involved in the campaign seeing the day draws closer (hurdles and so on):
> 
> The South London Women’s Hospital Occupation 1984-85




nice piece here: """"Recently I marked the 30th anniversary of the eviction of the South London Women’s Hospital occupation with five or so friends.....https://rosannerabinowitz.wordpress.com/2015/05/04/history-is-not-just-about-the-past/ """""


----------

